# Rapfen und Zander in der Elbe bei HH



## bobbel76 (16. April 2008)

Moin,
wollte mal hören wo ihr so hingeht um Rapfen und Zander zu fangen.Ist doch mal ne nette Alternative zur KüstenfischereiBesonders der Rapfen interessiert mich,also wer hat da Stelle parat mit Platz hinter einem


----------



## Brassenwürger (16. April 2008)

*AW: Rapfen und Zander in der Elbe bei HH*

Wenn du mal so richtig Rapfen fangen willst, dann fahre im Hochsommer am besten bei richtiger Gluthitze mal abends an den Rüschkanal nach Finkenwerder.  Da brodelt das Wasser! Vielleicht sieht man sich ja....:g

Ach, und Zander gibt´s da auch! Spöket und kleine Wobbler nicht vergessen...:q


----------



## bobbel76 (17. April 2008)

*AW: Rapfen und Zander in der Elbe bei HH*

Das hört sich gut an,genau an sowas habe ich gedachtKenne ich gar nicht die Stelle nicht mal von gehört |bigeyes Gehst du auch mit Fliege los,oder mit der Eisenschleuder?
Ne Kumpel hat jetzt schon seinen ersten Rapfen gefangen allerdings im Rhein und als Beifang


----------



## Stefan6 (17. April 2008)

*AW: Rapfen und Zander in der Elbe bei HH*

Zander kann mal überall im HH-Hafenbereich fangen,Schonzeit noch bis 15.5.#h
Rapfen ist Beifang.


----------



## Karpfenkilla@tobi (17. April 2008)

*AW: Rapfen und Zander in der Elbe bei HH*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> Wenn du mal so richtig Rapfen fangen willst, dann fahre im Hochsommer am besten bei richtiger Gluthitze mal abends an den Rüschkanal nach Finkenwerder. Da brodelt das Wasser! Vielleicht sieht man sich ja....:g


 
Hört sich ja interresant an. Werde dem Rüschkanal wohl im Sommer mal einen Besuch abstatten.


----------



## dat_geit (17. April 2008)

*AW: Rapfen und Zander in der Elbe bei HH*

Ähem, räusper, räusper......dat is ja hier der Fliegenfischerbereich und daher dreht es sich sicherlich auch um diese Angelmethode oder?


Im Hamburger Hafen kannst du einigen Stellen mit der Fliegenrute auf Weißfische, Zander, Barsche, Hechte und auch Rapfen fischen.

Dabei sind am besten die ruhigen Bereich in Kanälen oder Endhafenbecken geeignet. Mit nem Tidenkalender ausgerüstet kannste aber auch bei drehender Tide die vorher stark strömende Bereiche befischen.

Sehr gut geht es auch in den lauschigen Abendstunden der Sommernächte an Buhnenköpfen oder Flachwasserbereichen, Kehrströmungen auf Räuber zu fischen.

Die Bisse von dunklen an der Oberfläche geführten Streamern kommen hammerhart und erfordern ne Zweihandrute oder mindestens eine 7/8er.

Wenn es so weit ist, gebe ich mal nähere Infos und wir machen ein Date im Hafen.

Bis dahin T&L

Andy


----------



## xfishbonex (17. April 2008)

*AW: Rapfen und Zander in der Elbe bei HH*

hallo andy wenn das date steht bin ich dabei mit der fliegenpeitsche auf rapfen :q lg andre


----------



## dat_geit (18. April 2008)

*AW: Rapfen und Zander in der Elbe bei HH*

Das geht los mein Lieber.

Sobald es schön warm ist und man sich keine Erkältung mehr holt, wenn man nach 18 Uhr fischen geht, machen wir so ein Ding klar.:q


----------



## Stingray (18. April 2008)

*AW: Rapfen und Zander in der Elbe bei HH*



dat_geit schrieb:


> Sobald es schön warm ist und man sich keine Erkältung mehr holt, wenn man nach 18 Uhr fischen geht, machen wir so ein Ding klar.:q


 

Und da möchte ich auch bei sein #h!


Gruß Thomas


----------



## xfishbonex (18. April 2008)

*AW: Rapfen und Zander in der Elbe bei HH*



Stingray schrieb:


> Und da möchte ich auch bei sein #h!
> 
> 
> Gruß Thomas


5euro in die kasse |supergri|supergri|supergri klar kannst du dabei sein lg andre


----------



## dat_geit (18. April 2008)

*AW: Rapfen und Zander in der Elbe bei HH*

Na log´n Thomas biste mit von der Partie


----------



## Brassenwürger (18. April 2008)

*AW: Rapfen und Zander in der Elbe bei HH*

Darf ich denn auch mit....

Ich bin ja kein Fliegenfischer.....|rotwerden


----------



## Pikepauly (18. April 2008)

*AW: Rapfen und Zander in der Elbe bei HH*

HHHHmmmm!
Das wäre ja mal interessant.


----------



## dat_geit (18. April 2008)

*AW: Rapfen und Zander in der Elbe bei HH*

@Brassenwürger

Klaro, dann ist dein Job ja völlig klar.....

Du bringst die Fische mit der Spinflitze an uns heran;-)


----------



## Brassenwürger (18. April 2008)

*AW: Rapfen und Zander in der Elbe bei HH*



dat_geit schrieb:


> Klaro, dann ist dein Job ja völlig klar.....
> 
> Du bringst die Fische mit der Spinflitze an uns heran;-)


 
Dann soll mein Spöket also sozusagen als "Teaser" für euer Fliegengeraffel dienen...?|kopfkrat|supergri


----------



## dat_geit (18. April 2008)

*AW: Rapfen und Zander in der Elbe bei HH*

#6Genau, so machen wir das.|rolleyes|supergri


----------



## Brassenwürger (18. April 2008)

*AW: Rapfen und Zander in der Elbe bei HH*

Kleines Duell Spinnrute vs. Fliegenrute....#6

Der Sieger kriegt ´nen Kasten Holsten mit handgravierten Flaschen!

Möge der Bessere gewinnen!


----------



## dat_geit (18. April 2008)

*AW: Rapfen und Zander in der Elbe bei HH*

Na klar, das nehme ich an:vik:.

Damit sind die Waffen gewählt und es fehlt noch das wann und wo?

Dat entscheiden wir dann im Mai.

Geheimer Ort, weil ja Duelle offiziell verboten sind.


----------



## AlBundy (19. April 2008)

*AW: Rapfen und Zander in der Elbe bei HH*

Moin zusammen,



> ...Wenn es so weit ist, gebe ich mal nähere Infos und wir machen ein Date im Hafen...


 
...OH JA, habe großes Interesse! Kann ich bei der Komandoaktion dabei sein? :m 

Hoffentlich klappt's bei mir mit dem Termin! #h


----------



## Schutenpiet (19. April 2008)

*AW: Rapfen und Zander in der Elbe bei HH*

#h hätte vielleicht auch ´nen Wedelarm frei |supergri

Peter


----------



## Brassenwürger (19. April 2008)

*AW: Rapfen und Zander in der Elbe bei HH*

Oha, das könnte ja interessant werden! Ich denke mal, der Termin für so´n FliFi vs. SpiFi - Duell auf Rapfen wäre am besten im Juli/August zu wählen, dann hat das Elbwasser und damit auch die Rapfen die richtige "Betriebstemperatur", es ist ordentlich Brut da und das lockt die Jäger in Ufernähe!
Ich nehme die Herausforderung jedenfalls gerne an....#6


----------



## xfishbonex (19. April 2008)

*AW: Rapfen und Zander in der Elbe bei HH*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> Dann soll mein Spöket also sozusagen als "Teaser" für euer Fliegengeraffel dienen...?|kopfkrat|supergri


:qRRRRRRRRRIIIIIIIIIIICCCCHHHHHHHHHHHHHTTTTIIIIIGGGGG :q ich möchte das erleben das ein 70 oder 60 rapfen an die fliegen peitsche geht denn geht die sau ab :g:g freu mich lg andre


----------



## xfishbonex (19. April 2008)

*AW: Rapfen und Zander in der Elbe bei HH*



dat_geit schrieb:


> Na klar, das nehme ich an:vik:.
> 
> Damit sind die Waffen gewählt und es fehlt noch das wann und wo?
> 
> ...


ey denn binde mal schon die geheimen geheim waffen ich denke mal die dicken streamer die ich von dir habe in name wolly bugger müsste langen um den sieg einzu fahren :vik::vik::vikder schock farben :g:g habe da eine bestimmte |supergri|supergri lg andre


----------



## dat_geit (20. April 2008)

*AW: Rapfen und Zander in der Elbe bei HH*

Gut damit steht das Team FliFi. :vik:

Spinflitze , du darfst dir noch Sekundanten suchen.:q

_*Team FliFi*_

_AlBundy
AFS-Beckmann
xfishbonex
dat_geit
Stingray

_ 
*vs

*_*Team Spinflitzer*_

_Brassenwürger
bobbel76
Norwegenkiller
******
******_


----------



## Stingray (20. April 2008)

*AW: Rapfen und Zander in der Elbe bei HH*



dat_geit schrieb:


> _*Team FliFi*_
> 
> _AlBundy_
> _AFS-Beckmann_
> ...


 


Und wo bin ich |kopfkrat #h.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## bobbel76 (20. April 2008)

*AW: Rapfen und Zander in der Elbe bei HH*

Stop!!!
Ich steige noch in das Team FF mi ein
Hab mir erstmal ne paar popperkörper organisiert.Das wird ne Fest freu mich schon auf die Attacken.


----------



## Schutenpiet (20. April 2008)

*AW: Rapfen und Zander in der Elbe bei HH*



bobbel76 schrieb:


> Stop!!!
> Ich steige noch in das Team FF mi ein
> Hab mir erstmal ne paar popperkörper organisiert.Das wird ne Fest freu mich schon auf die Attacken.


Sind Popper nicht die mit der Tolle????;+
Also denn schon lieber mit wooly bugger, oder einfach mit streamer:m

Peter


----------



## Brassenwürger (20. April 2008)

*AW: Rapfen und Zander in der Elbe bei HH*



dat_geit schrieb:


> Gut damit steht das Team FliFi. :vik:
> 
> Spinflitze , du darfst dir noch Sekundanten suchen.:q
> 
> ...


 
Ich brauche keine Gehilfen, mit euch und eurem Spielzeuggeschirr werde ich auch noch alleine fertig!
Aber einen Kescherträger könnte ich noch brauchen...:g

:q:q


----------



## norwegenkiller (20. April 2008)

*AW: Rapfen und Zander in der Elbe bei HH*

Moin Jungs,
Hab ich das jezze richtig verstanden, dass noch Spinnfischer gesucht werden, damit das duell fair wird :q ? Also ich würde ja gerne mal gezielt den rapfen nachstelln, hab bisher immer nur als beifang ein paar gehabt 

Lg Torben


----------



## Brassenwürger (20. April 2008)

*AW: Rapfen und Zander in der Elbe bei HH*



norwegenkiller schrieb:


> Moin Jungs,
> Hab ich das jezze richtig verstanden, dass noch Spinnfischer gesucht werden, damit das duell fair wird :q ? Also ich würde ja gerne mal gezielt den rapfen nachstelln, hab bisher immer nur als beifang ein paar gehabt
> 
> Lg Torben


 
Klar, du bist dabei! Mal sehen, wann das so richtig losgeht mit den Rapfen.


----------



## norwegenkiller (20. April 2008)

*AW: Rapfen und Zander in der Elbe bei HH*

Alles klar...dann werde ich den thread ma gut verfolgen xD

@ Brassenwürger

WOmit wirste denn auf rapfen angeln? Also ich hab rapfen bisher auf die normalen hecht und barschköder als beifang gefangen. Eigentlich geht ja alles, hab auch schon welche in der alster gesehen, die mit sbirulino und kleinen gummis oder fliege angeln.


----------



## Stingray (20. April 2008)

*AW: Rapfen und Zander in der Elbe bei HH*



AFS-Beckmann schrieb:


> Sind Popper nicht die mit der Tolle????;+
> Also denn schon lieber mit wooly bugger, oder einfach mit streamer:m
> 
> Peter


 
Hallo, hallo #d. Popper aus den 80igern sind die mit dem nervösen Kopfschütteln ( wegen der Locke, die immer über den Augen hängt ). Die mit der Tolle sind Teddy´s ( 50iger Jahre Freunde mit Rock´a Billy und Rock´n Roll musik aus den 80igern ) wie ich damals .

Gruß Thomas


----------



## xfishbonex (20. April 2008)

*AW: Rapfen und Zander in der Elbe bei HH*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> Ich brauche keine Gehilfen, mit euch und eurem Spielzeuggeschirr werde ich auch noch alleine fertig!
> Aber einen Kescherträger könnte ich noch brauchen...:g
> 
> :q:q


ich werde dir die taschentücher reichen um deine niederlage zu trocknen |supergri|supergri|supergri lg andre


----------



## xfishbonex (20. April 2008)

*AW: Rapfen und Zander in der Elbe bei HH*

ich war heute schon mal üben an der wandse ich hatte eine wolly bugger dran #6in schock farbe und was kamm raus :vda ist doch glatt ein strammer hecht drauf gegangen der mir gleich die fliege und mein vorfach geköpft hat das war aber schon geil ich freu mich wenigstens jetzt schon auf das date |supergri|supergri|supergri lg andre


----------



## norwegenkiller (20. April 2008)

*AW: Rapfen und Zander in der Elbe bei HH*

ich war heude kurz unter der Wandse unterwegs, der abschnitt oberhalb der kuhmühle in eilbek, wo noch kein angelverein das gewässer gepachtet hat. Ich wollte n bissel die barsche ärgern aber nich mal n zupfer..

Lg Torben


----------



## Brassenwürger (20. April 2008)

*AW: Rapfen und Zander in der Elbe bei HH*



norwegenkiller schrieb:


> @ Brassenwürger
> 
> WOmit wirste denn auf rapfen angeln? Also ich hab rapfen bisher auf die normalen hecht und barschköder als beifang gefangen. Eigentlich geht ja alles, hab auch schon welche in der alster gesehen, die mit sbirulino und kleinen gummis oder fliege angeln.


 
Als absolute Topköder haben sich kleine, flach laufende Wobbler herausgestellt. Ich habe damit mehr als 90 % meiner Rapfen gefangen. Wichtig ist, dass man Modelle verwendet, die sich auch bei höheren Geschwindigkeiten nicht überschlagen (Rapala Original, Salmo Minnow, Salmo Butcher, Salmo Thrill und diverse....). Stehen die Fische weit draußen, ist der Spöket in 18g und weiß/rot ein echter Bringer, oder kleine, kompakte Meerforellenblinker.
Im Rüschkanal, wo ich meistens unterwegs bin, rauben die Burschen aber meistens auf den Slipanlagen direkt vor den Füßen, und es sind echte Brocken dabei. Mein Bester hatte bisher 85cm, der hat an meiner zur Spinnrute umgebauten Fliegenrute ein absolutes Affentheater veranstaltet. Halbstarke gibt es zum Teil in Massen....#6


----------



## xfishbonex (20. April 2008)

*AW: Rapfen und Zander in der Elbe bei HH*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> Als absolute Topköder haben sich kleine, flach laufende Wobbler herausgestellt. Ich habe damit mehr als 90 % meiner Rapfen gefangen. Wichtig ist, dass man Modelle verwendet, die sich auch bei höheren Geschwindigkeiten nicht überschlagen (Rapala Original, Salmo Minnow, Salmo Butcher, Salmo Thrill und diverse....). Stehen die Fische weit draußen, ist der Spöket in 18g und weiß/rot ein echter Bringer, oder kleine, kompakte Meerforellenblinker.
> Im Rüschkanal, wo ich meistens unterwegs bin, rauben die Burschen aber meistens auf den Slipanlagen direkt vor den Füßen, und es sind echte Brocken dabei. Mein Bester hatte bisher 85cm, der hat an meiner zur Spinnrute umgebauten Fliegenrute ein absolutes Affentheater veranstaltet. Halbstarke gibt es zum Teil in Massen....#6


hallo das hört sich doch mal gut an das bringt bestimmt richtig spass wenn die in die rute rummsen lg andre


----------



## Brassenwürger (20. April 2008)

*AW: Rapfen und Zander in der Elbe bei HH*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> hallo das hört sich doch mal gut an das bringt bestimmt richtig spass wenn die in die rute rummsen lg andre


 
Das macht richtig Laune, so bei brütender Hitze bis zu den Knien im Wasser auf der Slipanlage stehen und um einen herum veranstalten die Rapfen einen Massenmord an der Fischbrut. Vor allem die Bisse vor den Füßen auf Rutenlänge bringen mich immer fast einer Herzattacke nahe...|bigeyes


----------



## norwegenkiller (21. April 2008)

*AW: Rapfen und Zander in der Elbe bei HH*

Na das wird dann ja mal super .. dann zeign wir den fliegenfischern ma wie mans macht  

Gut, danke für die Ködertipps. Ich denke ich habe da ein paar passende wobbler, ansonsten werde ich mir noch ein paar zu legen. 

@ Brassenwürger - Angelst du dann mit geflochtener oder monofiler schnur? Also ich hatte an 15er geflochtene gedacht, wenn du von fischen bis zu 80 cm sprichst :q
Und wenn du sagst flachlaufende wobbler kurz unter der wasseroberfläche...wären popper da nicht vielleicht ne alternative?

Mfg Torben


----------



## xfishbonex (21. April 2008)

*AW: Rapfen und Zander in der Elbe bei HH*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> Das macht richtig Laune, so bei brütender Hitze bis zu den Knien im Wasser auf der Slipanlage stehen und um einen herum veranstalten die Rapfen einen Massenmord an der Fischbrut. Vor allem die Bisse vor den Füßen auf Rutenlänge bringen mich immer fast einer Herzattacke nahe...|bigeyes


denn machen wir auf jeden fall ein date da schon vorher mal an testen wenn du lust hast natürlich lg andre


----------



## Brassenwürger (21. April 2008)

*AW: Rapfen und Zander in der Elbe bei HH*

Das ist kein Thema, ich bin oft genug am Rüschkanal und werde die Augen offen halten. Sobald das anfängt, an allen Enden laut zu klatschen, bin ich zur Stelle....:m


----------



## Gardenfly (21. April 2008)

*AW: Rapfen und Zander in der Elbe bei HH*

Ihr macht mich ganz neidisch,aber in NdS ist der Rapfen geschohnt.


----------



## Brassenwürger (21. April 2008)

*AW: Rapfen und Zander in der Elbe bei HH*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> Ihr macht mich ganz neidisch,aber in NdS ist der Rapfen geschohnt.


 
Nicht zwangsläufig...

"(2) Lachse, Meerforellen, Nasen, *Rapfen* und Störe dürfen in Gewässern, *in die sie als Besatz eingebracht worden sind*, gefangen werden. Die Gewässer sind dem Fischereikundlichen Dienst anzuzeigen."

http://www.fisch-hitparade.de/niedersachsen.php


----------



## Ohrendieter (21. April 2008)

*AW: Rapfen und Zander in der Elbe bei HH*

horch horch,MEINE gegend wird beharkt :
letztes jahr hab ich im kanal NEBEN dem rüschkanal unter den rapfen angst
und schrecken verbreitet und 
wenn gewünscht : schliesse mich gern den spinnbrüdern an 
als finkenwerder bengel würd ich mich gern beteiligen,besteht interesse ?

@brassenwürger :
erst mein graben,nun noch der rüschkanal ... warum sind wir uns nie übern weg gerannt wenn du hier so oft zu werke gehst ?


----------



## Brassenwürger (21. April 2008)

*AW: Rapfen und Zander in der Elbe bei HH*

Ach nee, der Ohrendieter lebt auch noch....#6

Ja wir wollen in deiner Gegend mal ein bißchen wildern und deine Unterstützung könnte ich gut gebrauchen....|rolleyes

Ich bring`auch Bier mit....


----------



## Ohrendieter (22. April 2008)

*AW: Rapfen und Zander in der Elbe bei HH*

ein wort und ich steh bereit,
bräuchte eh dringend mal wieder n erfolgserlebnis :
komme heute zum 5ten mal erfolglos von verschiedenen gräben zurück,
der aal machts echt spannend dieses jahr .
(vorhin waren neben mir 4 angler zugange hinter der tanke,
das wird noch n wallfahrtsort .... )


----------



## dat_geit (22. April 2008)

*AW: Rapfen und Zander in der Elbe bei HH*

_*Team FliFi*_

_AlBundy (der Hamemr aus Ostholstein)
AFS-Beckmann (die graue Eminenz)
xfishbonex (der sich hoffentlich nicht nur selber pierced)
dat_geit (der die Schnauze nicht halten kann)
Stingray (Hamburger Jung)

_ 
*vs

*_*Team Spinflitzer*_

_Brassenwürger (der angeblich Rapfen beschwören kann)
bobbel76 (bei dem mir noch was einfällt)
Norwegenkiller (der noch keine Rapfen gefangen hat)
Ohrendieter (ist ja schließlich sein Kanal)
******

So Volkz, noch eine Spinflitze kann hier ne dicke Lippe für´s Team riskieren.|supergri
Haut rein, denn uns ist es egal, wen wir noch zusätzlich da abziehen.|supergri|supergri
_


----------



## dat_geit (22. April 2008)

*AW: Rapfen und Zander in der Elbe bei HH*

Autsche eines hab ich noch vergessen, nach der Halbzeit tauschen wir die Ruten...........#6|supergri


----------



## Ohrendieter (22. April 2008)

*AW: Rapfen und Zander in der Elbe bei HH*

in der halbzeit gibts ersma n
kaltes holsten und n kleinen kümmel.

dann dürft ihr immer noch verlieren


----------



## Brassenwürger (22. April 2008)

*AW: Rapfen und Zander in der Elbe bei HH*



dat_geit schrieb:


> Autsche eines hab ich noch vergessen, nach der Halbzeit tauschen wir die Ruten...........#6|supergri


 
Glaube ja nicht, dass ich damit ein Problem habe....|rolleyes


----------



## Brassenwürger (22. April 2008)

*AW: Rapfen und Zander in der Elbe bei HH*



Ohrendieter schrieb:


> in der halbzeit gibts ersma n
> kaltes holsten und n kleinen kümmel.
> 
> dann dürft ihr immer noch verlieren


 
Helbing? Wenn schon, denn schon.....


----------



## Ohrendieter (22. April 2008)

*AW: Rapfen und Zander in der Elbe bei HH*

helbing ?

holsten ! 
du wirst mich erkennen ..


----------



## goeddoek (22. April 2008)

*AW: Rapfen und Zander in der Elbe bei HH*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> Helbing? Wenn schon, denn schon.....




Wenn er auch nicht angeln kann, Geschmack hat er  |supergri |supergri |supergri


----------



## Schutenpiet (22. April 2008)

*AW: Rapfen und Zander in der Elbe bei HH*

Aber wenn ich zuviel davon trink, fang ich immer an zu spinnen :q:q

Peter


----------



## Brassenwürger (22. April 2008)

*AW: Rapfen und Zander in der Elbe bei HH*



AFS-Beckmann schrieb:


> Aber wenn ich zuviel davon trink, fang ich immer an zu spinnen :q:q
> 
> Peter


 
Gut zu wissen! Dann werde ich dir mal ordentlich einen einschenken....:#2:


----------



## goeddoek (22. April 2008)

*AW: Rapfen und Zander in der Elbe bei HH*



AFS-Beckmann schrieb:


> Aber wenn ich zuviel davon trink, fang ich immer an zu spinnen :q:q
> 
> Peter




Eigentlich ist es ja egal, was Du trinkst, Schuten-Piet ..... (duckwech und abhaun )  :q :q :q

Wenn es zeitlich möglich ist, würde ich die Spinnfischer unterstützen.

Vorausgesetzt, die wollen mich nach meinen Postings überhaupt noch sehen :q


----------



## Brassenwürger (22. April 2008)

*AW: Rapfen und Zander in der Elbe bei HH*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Wenn es zeitlich möglich ist, würde ich die Spinnfischer unterstützen.


 
Wär´doch nett....! Tatkräftige Spinnfischer, die ihr Handwerk verstehen, sind hier immer gern gesehen! Alle Rapfen allein zu fangen, wäre mir auch viel zu anstrengend.....:vik:


----------



## Stingray (22. April 2008)

*AW: Rapfen und Zander in der Elbe bei HH*



dat_geit schrieb:


> Autsche eines hab ich noch vergessen, nach der Halbzeit tauschen wir die Ruten...........#6|supergri


 
So viele Vorfächer habe ich aber nicht .


Gruß Thomas


----------



## macmarco (22. April 2008)

*AW: Rapfen und Zander in der Elbe bei HH*



AFS-Beckmann schrieb:


> Aber wenn ich zuviel davon trink, fang ich immer an zu spinnen :q:q
> 
> Peter



Du hast das "Lallen" vergessen!!! Naja und wenn er getrunekn hat, werden die Fische ja auch immer größer/länger!!!!!:q:q:q


----------



## dat_geit (23. April 2008)

*AW: Rapfen und Zander in der Elbe bei HH*

_*Team FliFi*_

_AlBundy (der Sledge-Hammer aus Ostholstein, auch mit Belly?)
AFS-Beckmann (die graue Eminenz, kommt doch bestimmt mit SOT)
xfishbonex (der sich hoffentlich nicht nur selber pierced)
dat_geit (der die Schnauze nicht halten kann und sein BB mit bringt)
Stingray (Hamburger Jung)

_ 
*vs

*_*Team Spinflitzer*_

_Brassenwürger (der angeblich Rapfen beschwören kann)
bobbel76 (bei dem mir noch was einfällt)
Norwegenkiller (der noch keine Rapfen gefangen hat)
Ohrendieter (ist ja schließlich sein Kanal)
goeddoek (Halbdäne und Mod, was soll man da noch mehr sagen)_


----------



## AlBundy (23. April 2008)

*AW: Rapfen und Zander in der Elbe bei HH*



goeddoek schrieb:


> ...Wenn es zeitlich möglich ist, würde ich die Spinnfischer unterstützen...


 
...das wird interresant! 
Georg mit der Spinnrute untern Arm geklemmt mit beiden Händen volle Socke einstrippend!...:q -


----------



## goeddoek (23. April 2008)

*AW: Rapfen und Zander in der Elbe bei HH*



AlBundy schrieb:


> ...das wird interresant!
> Georg mit der Spinnrute untern Arm geklemmt mit beiden Händen volle Socke einstrippend!...:q -




Musst Du denn alles verraten ?  

Gut - werd ich mir 'ne andere Taktik einfallen lassen #6


----------



## xfishbonex (24. April 2008)

*AW: Rapfen und Zander in der Elbe bei HH*

so wie das hier ausieht wird das eine GEILE veranstaltung :vik::vik::vik:ich glaub ich muß noch reichlich üben üben üben mit der fliegenpeitsche |supergri|supergri|supergri lg andre


----------



## Brassenwürger (24. April 2008)

*AW: Rapfen und Zander in der Elbe bei HH*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> so wie das hier ausieht wird das eine GEILE veranstaltung :vik::vik::vik:ich glaub ich muß noch reichlich üben üben üben mit der fliegenpeitsche |supergri|supergri|supergri lg andre


 
Klar wird das geil! Und übe mal schön, denn die Rapfen werden da sein, wo mein Spöket landet und wo du mit deiner Pferdepeitsche niemals hin kommst.....|bla:


----------



## xfishbonex (24. April 2008)

*AW: Rapfen und Zander in der Elbe bei HH*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> Klar wird das geil! Und übe mal schön, denn die Rapfen werden da sein, wo mein Spöket landet und wo du mit deiner Pferdepeitsche niemals hin kommst.....|bla:


|supergri|supergri|supergri
lach du wirst dich wundern :g:g:g


----------



## Brassenwürger (24. April 2008)

*AW: Rapfen und Zander in der Elbe bei HH*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> |supergri|supergri|supergri
> lach du wirst dich wundern :g:g:g


Das werde ich wohl....:m
Wir werden ja sehen, wo der Frosch die Locken hat.....#6


----------



## norwegenkiller (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: Rapfen und Zander in der Elbe bei HH*

Nabend alle zusammen :q
Also langsam lassen sich ja schon einige rapfen blicken, zumindest in der alster#6 ... zwei ham wir dieses jahr schon gefangen, 50cm und 63cm ... macht wirklich spaß zu drillen!
Das lässt ja nur gutes hoffen für das "Event" im sommer :vik:

Lg Torben


----------



## Gardenfly (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: Rapfen und Zander in der Elbe bei HH*

Sagt doch mal DMAX bescheid,damit es Live im TV kommt.


----------



## Brassenwürger (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: Rapfen und Zander in der Elbe bei HH*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> Sagt doch mal DMAX bescheid,damit es Live im TV kommt.


 
Dann kommt AuWa sicher auch mit! Der darf dann bei den Anfängern mitfischen, bei den Fliegenfischern.....:q


----------



## xfishbonex (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: Rapfen und Zander in der Elbe bei HH*

:q:q:q:q





Gardenfly schrieb:


> Sagt doch mal DMAX bescheid,damit es Live im TV kommt.


:q:q:q:q ohne worte


----------



## dat_geit (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Rapfen und Zander in der Elbe bei HH*

@Brassenwürger

Bring nur ordentlich Getränke für dich mit, denn die Tränendrüsen sollen immer schön voll sein, wenn wir fangen und ihr für Kühlung an unseren kreischenden Rollen sorgt.|supergri:q:m

@xfishbonex

Trainingslager diesen Sonntag. Mehr sag ich nicht.:k


----------



## dat_geit (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Rapfen und Zander in der Elbe bei HH*

_*Nicht vergessen, ihr seid Deutschland......


Team FliFi*_

_AlBundy (der Sledge-Hammer aus Ostholstein, auch mit Belly?)
AFS-Beckmann (die graue Eminenz, kommt doch bestimmt mit SOT)
xfishbonex (der sich hoffentlich nicht nur selber pierced)
dat_geit (der die Schnauze nicht halten kann und sein BB mit bringt)
Stingray (Hamburger Jung)

_ 
*vs

*_*Team Spinflitzer*_

_Brassenwürger (der angeblich Rapfen beschwören kann)
bobbel76 (bei dem mir noch was einfällt)
Norwegenkiller (der noch keine Rapfen gefangen hat)
Ohrendieter (ist ja schließlich sein Kanal)
goeddoek (Halbdäne und Mod, was soll man da noch mehr sagen)_


----------



## AlBundy (11. Mai 2008)

*AW: Rapfen und Zander in der Elbe bei HH*

@ ALL,

...ja klar bring ich "SUSI" mit! 

@ Andi,

...BB? |kopfkrat...wo willst du denn hin damit auf der Elbe? #c


----------



## Ohrendieter (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: Rapfen und Zander in der Elbe bei HH*

moin,
war heute am rüschkanal zum grillen und hab mal n büschen ins 
wasser gelinst,
da sollte bald was gehen obwohl mir der hafen zu voll erscheint ( boote,nich rapfen )
ein kanal weiter is der jachthafen noch fast komplett leer und man
kann die jungs schon beim sonnen beobachten 
is ausserdem weitaus mehr platz für unser volksfest,
was meint ihr ?
wann soll der spass denn losgehen ?
hoffe mal nich am WE,da muss ich ständig durchackern ... 
gruss und proscht
ohrendieter


----------



## bobbel76 (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: Rapfen und Zander in der Elbe bei HH*

Jungs ich bin immer noch im falschen Team,ich bin quasi Fly only außer bei brutalem Wind auf die Wurfhand.Also bitte um wechesel:vik:


----------



## dat_geit (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: Rapfen und Zander in der Elbe bei HH*

Oder hast du plötzlich kalte Füsse bekommen|supergri?

Nee, krigen wir hin, dasnn fehlt uns aber noch ein weiterer Spinflitzer..............

Also Bewerbungen raus.:m

Andy

_* Team FliFi*_

_AlBundy (der Sledge-Hammer aus Ostholstein, auch mit Belly?)
AFS-Beckmann (die graue Eminenz, kommt doch bestimmt mit SOT)
xfishbonex (der sich hoffentlich nicht nur selber pierced)
dat_geit (der die Schnauze nicht halten kann und sein BB mit bringt)
Stingray (Hamburger Jung)
__ bobbel76 (Slowhand ohne Angst vor dem Winde)_

*vs

*_*Team Spinflitzer*_

_Brassenwürger (der angeblich Rapfen beschwören kann)
???
Norwegenkiller (der noch keine Rapfen gefangen hat)
Ohrendieter (ist ja schließlich sein Kanal)
goeddoek (Halbdäne und Mod, was soll man da noch mehr sagen)_


----------



## dat_geit (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: Rapfen und Zander in der Elbe bei HH*

@Gismo

Ich denke nicht, dass es damit ein Problem geben könnte.

Daher welcome on Board.#h:q

_* Team FliFi*_

_AlBundy (der Sledge-Hammer aus Ostholstein, auch mit Belly?)
AFS-Beckmann (die graue Eminenz, kommt doch bestimmt mit SOT)
xfishbonex (der sich hoffentlich nicht nur selber pierced)
dat_geit (der die Schnauze nicht halten kann und sein BB mit bringt)
Stingray (Hamburger Jung)
__ bobbel76 (Slowhand ohne Angst vor dem Winde)_

*vs

*_*Team Spinflitzer*_

_Brassenwürger (der angeblich Rapfen beschwören kann)
_Gismo (auf Schusters rappen und laut eigenen Angaben Freund des geschliffenen Wortes in Sachen Fische)
_ Norwegenkiller (der noch keine Rapfen gefangen hat)
Ohrendieter (ist ja schließlich sein Kanal)
__ goeddoek (Halbdäne und Mod, was soll man da noch mehr sagen)_


----------



## dat_geit (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: Rapfen und Zander in der Elbe bei HH*

Äh, nu brauchen wir doch noch einen weiteren, wegen der ausgleichenden Anzahl uws. etc. pipapo .......ff|bla:#h


----------



## boot (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: Rapfen und Zander in der Elbe bei HH*

Hallo Jungs ich halte euch die Daumen.lg ole


----------



## AlBundy (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: Rapfen und Zander in der Elbe bei HH*



boot schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs ich halte euch die Daumen.lg ole


 
...ja Danke, wollen doch herausfinden, was machbar ist und was vielleicht auch richtig gut funktioniert!...

...und Andy, auch wenn du's überlesen hast: WAS WILLST DU MIT DEM BB ODER DEM SOT AUF DER ELBE MACHEN??? |kopfkrat

Rede mit mir (uns) ! :m


----------



## dat_geit (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: Rapfen und Zander in der Elbe bei HH*

Natürlich damit paddeln und fsichen!!!!!!:vik:


----------



## Brassenwürger (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: Rapfen und Zander in der Elbe bei HH*



dat_geit schrieb:


> Natürlich damit paddeln und fsichen!!!!!!:vik:


 
Ich werde dich dann auf der AB Makrelentour kurz vor Helgoland waidgerecht gaffen.....#6


----------



## xfishbonex (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: Rapfen und Zander in der Elbe bei HH*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> Ich werde dich dann auf der AB Makrelentour kurz vor Helgoland waidgerecht gaffen.....#6


:q:q:q:q:q:q armer andy den fleisch harken im arsch zu haben :q:q:q:q


----------



## norwegenkiller (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: Rapfen und Zander in der Elbe bei HH*

Es wird immer wärmer ... Bald isses so weit |supergri Dann feuern wir unsere Rapfenkiller mit der Spinne ordentlich raus und zeigen euch Fliegenfischern mal wo der Most herkommt:m 

Ich muss mich vorher nur nochmal mit den richtigen Ködern einkleiden, dann kanns losgehen #6 ...

Lg Torben


----------



## Schutenpiet (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: Rapfen und Zander in der Elbe bei HH*



norwegenkiller schrieb:


> Es wird immer wärmer ... Bald isses so weit |supergri Dann feuern wir unsere Rapfenkiller mit der Spinne ordentlich raus und zeigen euch Fliegenfischern mal wo der Most herkommt:m
> 
> Ich muss mich vorher nur nochmal mit den richtigen Ködern einkleiden, dann kanns losgehen #6 ...
> 
> Lg Torben



Suchst Du Streit du Altmetallverwerter? Hast Du denn schon das passende bei den Ludolfs gefunden ? Oder fehlt irgfendwo ´ne Regenrinne oder eine Leitplanke :q:q

Peter


----------



## norwegenkiller (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: Rapfen und Zander in der Elbe bei HH*

Ja bei den Ludolfs war ich schon ... haben mir beim Köderbasteln aus Altmetall enorm geholfen :vik:
Jetzt bin ich gewappnet


----------



## xfishbonex (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: Rapfen und Zander in der Elbe bei HH*



norwegenkiller schrieb:


> Es wird immer wärmer ... Bald isses so weit |supergri Dann feuern wir unsere Rapfenkiller mit der Spinne ordentlich raus und zeigen euch Fliegenfischern mal wo der Most herkommt:m
> 
> Ich muss mich vorher nur nochmal mit den richtigen Ködern einkleiden, dann kanns losgehen #6 ...
> 
> Lg Torben


wie schon gesagt bring deine taschentücher mit ich kann tränen nicht sehen bei dir :g:g:g lg andre


----------



## xfishbonex (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: Rapfen und Zander in der Elbe bei HH*

achso noch vergessen du darft auch als 1 dein autogramm schreiben auf meiner bierflasche natürlich mit deinen tränen danach nehme ich dich denn auch im arm GRÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖHL |supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri LG ANDRE 
ICH SCHÄTZE NÄCHSTEN MONAT KNALLT DAS MIT DEN RAPFEN #6


----------



## norwegenkiller (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: Rapfen und Zander in der Elbe bei HH*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> danach nehme ich dich denn auch im arm GRÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖHL |supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri



Da bin ich ja beruhigt

Achja, wenn du an dme tag nix zutun hast, drillen, keschern etc., dann kannste fotos von meinen giganten knipsen


----------



## xfishbonex (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Rapfen und Zander in der Elbe bei HH*

so leute wann ist es denn soweit es ist warm genug ich will die spinn flitzer fertig machen :q:q:q brassenstipper geht schon was im rüschkanal an rapfen lg andre


----------



## Brassenwürger (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Rapfen und Zander in der Elbe bei HH*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> so leute wann ist es denn soweit es ist warm genug ich will die spinn flitzer fertig machen :q:q:q brassenstipper geht schon was im rüschkanal an rapfen lg andre


 
Momentan ist hier noch tote Hose, von Rapfen keine Spur. Die brauchen wohl noch ein bisschen, um auf Touren zu kommen....#c


----------



## norwegenkiller (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Rapfen und Zander in der Elbe bei HH*

In der Alster sind sie vereinzelt schon an der Oberfläche zu sehen ... Naja wir gedulden uns noch ein wenig, die Zeit wird Kommen |supergri


----------



## Brassenwürger (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Rapfen und Zander in der Elbe bei HH*

Ich habe neulich mal einen Rundgang gemacht, hier tut sich noch nix an der Oberfläche. Von Rapfen keine Spur! Das dauert wohl noch....:c


----------



## norwegenkiller (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Rapfen und Zander in der Elbe bei HH*

In der Stadt geht's schon mächtig zur Sache ... naja aufm Land sind sie halt etwas träger|supergri kein Grund für Traurigkeit


----------



## Angelmati (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Rapfen und Zander in der Elbe bei HH*

ich denke es ist noch etwas zu früh für rapfenn. die komen erst noch 
hier in allermöhe (HH)..
in den fleeten gibbet einen geilen bestand an rapfen..^^


----------



## Brassenwürger (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Rapfen und Zander in der Elbe bei HH*



norwegenkiller schrieb:


> In der Stadt geht's schon mächtig zur Sache ... naja aufm Land sind sie halt etwas träger|supergri kein Grund für Traurigkeit


 
Das wird schon....

Die Fliegenfischer haben ja sowieso schon alle Angst, von denen taucht eh´keiner auf....|supergri


----------



## norwegenkiller (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Rapfen und Zander in der Elbe bei HH*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> Das wird schon....
> 
> Die Fliegenfischer haben ja sowieso schon alle Angst, von denen taucht eh´keiner auf....|supergri



Wenn dem so ist, muessen wir wohl ein internes Duell veranstalten, wobei, nicht das ich hinterher der einzige bin der da ist|uhoh::q


----------



## Ohrendieter (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: Rapfen und Zander in der Elbe bei HH*

da muss ich aber widersprechen,
in meinem kanal sind die jungs sehr wohl zugange und zu sehen.

konnte aber erst einmal zur tat schreiten und hab natürlich
nix geholt,mich wundert nix mehr.

ich bleib am ball ( wenn ich denn mal zeit finde  )


----------



## xfishbonex (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: Rapfen und Zander in der Elbe bei HH*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> Das wird schon....
> 
> Die Fliegenfischer haben ja sowieso schon alle Angst, von denen taucht eh´keiner auf....|supergri


 alter frechdachs in hh hafen konnte ich schon welche beim jagen sehn


----------



## dat_geit (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: Rapfen und Zander in der Elbe bei HH*

@Brassenwürger

Der war gut.
Aber Angst haben.......hmmmmmm hörst du auf den Namen Bruno und bist ein 80kg schwerer Rottweiler, der sein Leben lang an der Kette verbracht hat?

Wenn ja, dann habe ich Angst........


----------



## xfishbonex (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: Rapfen und Zander in der Elbe bei HH*



dat_geit schrieb:


> @Brassenwürger
> 
> Der war gut.
> Aber Angst haben.......hmmmmmm hörst du auf den Namen Bruno und bist ein 80kg schwerer Rottweiler, der sein Leben lang an der Kette verbracht hat?
> ...


grööööööööööööööööhl 1 für die fliegenfischer ALLER DER WAR GEIL |supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri LG ANDRE


----------



## Brassenwürger (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: Rapfen und Zander in der Elbe bei HH*

Jaja....die Fliegenfischer! Jetzt reißen sie die Kiemen auf und nachher schleichen sie sich mit angelegten Flossen davon....

Mal ernsthaft: Im Zielgebiet, dem Finkenwerder Rüschkanal ist noch völlig tote Hose. Ich war neulich mal los, hatte aber keinerlei Kontakte und konnte auch nichts Rauben sehen. Ein Freund von mir hat´s auch schon mehrmals versucht, ebenfalls ohne Erfolg. Im Hauptstrom rauben schon Rapfen, aber in unerreichbarer Ferne. Die haben nur die Jungstinte im Kopf. Am Ufer kann man aber schon eine Menge sehr kleiner (1-2cm) Weißfischbrut beobachten. Das wird also nicht mehr lange dauern, bis auch ein den Häfen das Wasser kocht:m
Ich denke mal, mitte Juli, wenn die Brut eine maulgerechte Größe hat, geht an den Slipanlagen wieder die Post ab, aber noch ist etwas Geduld gefragt...:c


----------



## xfishbonex (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: Rapfen und Zander in der Elbe bei HH*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> Jaja....die Fliegenfischer! Jetzt reißen sie die Kiemen auf und nachher schleichen sie sich mit angelegten Flossen davon....
> 
> Mal ernsthaft: Im Zielgebiet, dem Finkenwerder Rüschkanal ist noch völlig tote Hose. Ich war neulich mal los, hatte aber keinerlei Kontakte und konnte auch nichts Rauben sehen. Ein Freund von mir hat´s auch schon mehrmals versucht, ebenfalls ohne Erfolg. Im Hauptstrom rauben schon Rapfen, aber in unerreichbarer Ferne. Die haben nur die Jungstinte im Kopf. Am Ufer kann man aber schon eine Menge sehr kleiner (1-2cm) Weißfischbrut beobachten. Das wird also nicht mehr lange dauern, bis auch ein den Häfen das Wasser kocht:m
> Ich denke mal, mitte Juli, wenn die Brut eine maulgerechte Größe hat, geht an den Slipanlagen wieder die Post ab, aber noch ist etwas Geduld gefragt...:c


 oki doki halt uns aufen laufenen :m


----------



## xfishbonex (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Rapfen und Zander in der Elbe bei HH*

ey brassen stipper |supergri was denn mit rapfen sind welche schon da :g


----------



## xfishbonex (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Rapfen und Zander in der Elbe bei HH*



Gismo schrieb:


> Also in waltershoff kann mann sie Abends an der Wasser oberfläche räubern sehen habe mit Spinner und Twister versucht ein rauszubekommen mit 0 erfolg


 MEIN KOLLEGE HATTE LETZTENS EIN BEIM ZANDERN AUF GUFI 
DIE SAU IST AUSSEN WASSER GESPRUNGEN UND HAT SICH DEN GUFI GESCHNAPPT :q:q:q DAS SAH SO GEIL AUS DER HAT SICH FAST IN DIE HOSE GEMACHT SO HAT DER SICH ERSCHROCKEN :q:q LG ANDRE


----------



## Baitbuster (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: Rapfen und Zander in der Elbe bei HH*

vom rapfen kann ich nenn lied singen...
freund und ich sind letzten sommer immer los zum zanderangeln und haben sie auch immer gesehn und haben dann halt mal versucht sie zu überlisten...
erst hat es mal so überhaupt nicht geklappt dann gings aber los:
immer schön mit nem EFFZET blinker reingeworfen und dann hatten wir sie auch schon:q
halt ich kann aus eigener erfahrung sagen das die effzet blinker in silber gold und bronze am ebsten funzen,glitzern schön und sind für Rapfen besonders attraktive#6
gruss


----------



## bobbel76 (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Rapfen und Zander in der Elbe bei HH*

So,Wat is nu mit die Rapfen?Sind welche am Start?Wer war los?


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Rapfen und Zander in der Elbe bei HH*

Wo ist es in der Elbe am besten auf Rapfen und wo gibt es die Gastkarten?


----------



## dat_geit (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Rapfen und Zander in der Elbe bei HH*

Dat muss noch ein bischen wärmer werden.
Wenn es wirklich brütend heiß ist geht es am besten.
gastkarten brauchste nicht, denn die Elbe im Bereich Hafen ist freies Gewässer.


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Rapfen und Zander in der Elbe bei HH*

Hey cool danke für die Tipps


----------



## Flala - Flifi (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Rapfen und Zander in der Elbe bei HH*

Moin!
Ich turne im Moment  ein- bis zweimal die Woche auf den Buhnen rund um Hitzacker rum.
Dort ist die Rapfen-Aktivität auch noch nicht auf dem Höhepunkt. ( Oder "nicht mehr", wie mein deutlich erfahrenerer Elbe-Mentor Rudi sagen würde!)
Auf meine weißen Oberflächenstreamer mit etwa 4 bis 5 cm Länge stürzen sich, flaches Wasser vorausgesetzt, eher 10 bis 12 cm Barsche!
Es lebe der Barsch und der angedrückte Widerhaken!|supergri
Gruß und stramme Leinen!

Martin


----------



## Ohrendieter (26. Juli 2008)

*AW: Rapfen und Zander in der Elbe bei HH*

moin,

das warme wetter und die pralle sonne hat hier - irgendwo in finkenwerder .. - die
rapfen munter werden lassen,die burschen jagen und zeigen sich das es
eine wahre freude is .
gestern 2 stunden inne dämmerung : nix !
heute 2 stunden in der nachmittagssonne : einen mit guten 80cm !
hat ne menge rabatz gemacht,hab ganz vergessen wie das so is 
aber sehr wählerisch die jungs,spöket und rapfenblei,mefoblinker und andere schlanke
dingers haben sie ignoriert,erst ein alter goldener spinner hats gebracht.

hoffe das knallt dieses jahr nochmal richtich

gruss
ohrendieter


----------



## xfishbonex (26. Juli 2008)

*AW: Rapfen und Zander in der Elbe bei HH*

petri heil dazu denn kann es ja bald losgehen also fängt es an langsam an 
es soll ja tierisch warm bleiben #6 dat geit ist erst mal weg vom fenster er muß ins ausland #q ich denke mal wenn er wieder da ist wird er den termin vorschlagen oki lg andre |wavey:


----------



## Freddy007 (6. August 2008)

*AW: Rapfen und Zander in der Elbe bei HH*

war jemand schon im rüschhafen in letzter zeit???


----------



## xfishbonex (6. August 2008)

*AW: Rapfen und Zander in der Elbe bei HH*

genau was ist denn nun los mit unseren date 
brassenstipper was machen die rapfen :g lg andre


----------



## MFT Sutje (7. August 2008)

*AW: Rapfen und Zander in der Elbe bei HH*

Bin Sonntag,Dienstag und Donnerstag im Kanal am Slipen gewesen,ich muss euch sagen,es rappelt dort sehr stark.

Wenn ich das richtig gesehen hab,sind die Rapfen so um die 60-70cm groß und die Fischbrut haben sie bis in die Steinschüttung getrieben,die Brut hat ca.3-4cm Länge.

Wenn ihr euch auf Sonntag einigt,bin ich bei den Spinnern dabei,allerdings vom Boot.


----------



## Ohrendieter (7. August 2008)

*AW: Rapfen und Zander in der Elbe bei HH*

hier dasselbe bild im kanal nebenan,

wir sollten bald mal n termin klarmachen,einer vorschläge ?

noch habe ich zeit ...


----------



## Brassenwürger (7. August 2008)

*AW: Rapfen und Zander in der Elbe bei HH*

Sollte es jetzt endlich mal losgehen?|kopfkrat

Als ich vor drei Wochen das letzte Mal am Rüschkanal war, herrschte da noch totenstille, ich dachte schon, die Rapfen kommen gar nicht mehr.

Das mit Sonntag hört sich gut an, würde auch von den Gezeiten her passen, ich weiß nur noch nicht, ob ich Zeit habe. Wenn ja, kann die Schlacht gerne starten...:m


----------



## dat_geit (7. August 2008)

*AW: Rapfen und Zander in der Elbe bei HH*

cool down.......|rolleyes
bin erst nächste Woche wieder im Lande, aber ihr könnt js schon mal üben fahren|supergri


----------



## Freddy007 (8. August 2008)

*AW: Rapfen und Zander in der Elbe bei HH*

fahrt ihr auch bei schlechtem wetter???


----------



## MFT Sutje (8. August 2008)

*AW: Rapfen und Zander in der Elbe bei HH*

So,heute morgen trotz SCHLECHTEM Wetters auf der Elbe gewesen und sie rauben auch wenn´s pißt. Es hat die/den Rapfen nichtmal gestört das wir am slipen waren,also,was is?


----------



## norwegenkiller (8. August 2008)

*AW: Rapfen und Zander in der Elbe bei HH*

Ich bin Sonntag auch nicht in Hamburg...


----------



## xfishbonex (8. August 2008)

*AW: Rapfen und Zander in der Elbe bei HH*

dienstag ist dat geit da denn legen wir uns fest


----------



## Freddy007 (8. August 2008)

*AW: Rapfen und Zander in der Elbe bei HH*

also ich kann am sonntag. sag wann dann bin ich dabei


----------



## Brassenwürger (9. August 2008)

*AW: Rapfen und Zander in der Elbe bei HH*

Hier mal ein paar Eckdaten:
Sonntag ist in Hamburg um 18.16 Uhr Niedrigwasser, um 23.42 Hochwasser, man könnte also schön bei auflaufendem Wasser in die Dämmerung hineinfischen, die "heißeste" Zeit also. Ich könnte so ca. 18.30 - 19.00 vor Ort sein. Sollte das vielleicht noch jemandem in den Kram passen? Von der Tide her geht´s jedenfalls kaum besser. Und wer Lust hat, länger zu bleiben, der kann auf den Slipanlagen (nicht -einlagen:q) noch mit Wobbler Zander verhaften, sobald es dunkel ist...#6


----------



## Ohrendieter (9. August 2008)

*AW: Rapfen und Zander in der Elbe bei HH*

die umstände sind praktisch aber ich meine
wir sollten nen termin früh genug festmachen
das auch alle kommen können.

ich zumindest kann auch noch ne woche warten.

geh nachher trotzdem mal heimlich antesten


----------



## Brassenwürger (9. August 2008)

*AW: Rapfen und Zander in der Elbe bei HH*

Wie sieht´s denn am Sonntag den 17. August aus? (NW 13.06/HW 18.13) Das würde auch ganz gut passen...

Wäre dann für mich allerdings ein hartes Wochenende...:#2:#g

Aber egal...


----------



## dat_geit (9. August 2008)

*AW: Rapfen und Zander in der Elbe bei HH*

wow, dat is natürlich verlockend........shiet bin noch in Auswärtien und freue mich Montag über die Elbe wieder einzuschweben......

17.08 hört sich doch nicht schlecht an.

Andy


----------



## Freddy007 (9. August 2008)

*AW: Rapfen und Zander in der Elbe bei HH*

ich könnte morgen um 18.30 da sein.


----------



## Freddy007 (10. August 2008)

*AW: Rapfen und Zander in der Elbe bei HH*

war heute da, habe aber keine rapfen auch angler gesehen .angelt man dirkt von der slipanlage oder wo???


----------



## Brassenwürger (13. August 2008)

*AW: Rapfen und Zander in der Elbe bei HH*



Gismo schrieb:


> Hy also ich komme erst am 17 .08 wieder aus den Urlaub währe schön wen wir das macvhen wen alle da sind :vik:


 
Hmmm....

Wird aber schwierig, da alle unter einen Hut zu kriegen! Dieses Wochenende habe ich noch Zeit, danach sieht´s eher schlecht aus...

Na, ja, mal sehen...|kopfkrat


----------



## Ohrendieter (15. August 2008)

*AW: Rapfen und Zander in der Elbe bei HH*

ich muss mich leider dieses wochenende empfehlen,
fahre nach stralsund zu schwiegervadders 60ten.

war aber wieder on tour und so wie heute habe ich die jungs selten rauben
sehen,ca 2 stunden auflaufendes wasser und es klatschte an jeder ecke.
kaum haste nen brutfisch-schwarm ausgemacht konnteste die augen drauf lassen,
die rapfen sind gleich dazwischen gerummst.
hab geworfen mit allem was ich hatte,dabei auch gleich meine rolle ruiniert ( irgendwie schleift da jetzt n kugellager,ekliges gefühl/geräusch )aber nix,nich den kleinsten anfasser.
dafür schmerzen meine arme das ich mir den "kelly trump gedächtnis-pornoabend" abschminken kann.

ich wünsch euch viel viel glück und spass im rüschkanal,
wäre gern dabei gewesen 

gruss und proscht
ohrendieter


----------



## Brassenwürger (16. August 2008)

*AW: Rapfen und Zander in der Elbe bei HH*

Ich denke, ich werde morgen Nachmittag/Abend dem Rüschkanal mal einen Besuch abstatten, ich muss ja meine neuen Illex - Wobbler mal zu Wasser lassen...


----------



## Brassenwürger (19. August 2008)

*AW: Rapfen und Zander in der Elbe bei HH*

Ich wollte nur mal eben Bescheid sagen, dass ich mich gleich mal an den Rüschkanal begeben werde! Letzten Sonntag wurde das nichts, aufgrund komatösen Zustandes infolge exzessivem Alkoholgenusses vom Vorabend...|uhoh:

Ich werde Berichten!


----------



## xfishbonex (19. August 2008)

*AW: Rapfen und Zander in der Elbe bei HH*

hallo da bin ich ja mal gespannt ob was geht


----------



## Brassenwürger (19. August 2008)

*AW: Rapfen und Zander in der Elbe bei HH*

So, da bin ich wieder! Der Knüller war das nicht, zwei Minirapfen und ein halbstarker Zander. Überhaupt war es echt ruhig. Wenig Kleinfische und so gut wie keine raubenden Fische. Erst bei Einbruch der Dunkelheit fing es hier und da an, mächtig zu klatschen. Aber Bisse - Fehlanzeige! Letztes Jahr um diese Zeit ging da sowas von die Post ab...ich weiß auch nicht was los ist...#c


----------



## xfishbonex (20. August 2008)

*AW: Rapfen und Zander in der Elbe bei HH*

hallo brassen stipper 
liegt es vielleicht an den wetter wechsel mal warm mal kalt mal wind mal regen |kopfkrat lg andre


----------



## Brassenwürger (21. August 2008)

*AW: Rapfen und Zander in der Elbe bei HH*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> hallo brassen stipper
> liegt es vielleicht an den wetter wechsel mal warm mal kalt mal wind mal regen |kopfkrat lg andre


 
Das Wetter war eigentlich total klasse! Es war später nahezu windstill, mild und das Wasser lief auf! Perfekte Bedingungen! Nur keine Fische...#c


----------



## Karpfenchamp (3. September 2008)

*AW: Rapfen und Zander in der Elbe bei HH*

Das hier ist das Fliegenfischer-Forum. Vielleicht sollte man dann auch über das Fliegenfischen reden...


----------



## MFT Sutje (3. September 2008)

*AW: Rapfen und Zander in der Elbe bei HH*



Karpfenchamp schrieb:


> Das hier ist das Fliegenfischer-Forum. Vielleicht sollte man dann auchüber das Fliegenfischen reden...




Vielleicht sollte man auch nicht immer zu irgendwas einen Kommentar abgeben|bigeyes


----------



## Gardenfly (3. September 2008)

*AW: Rapfen und Zander in der Elbe bei HH*

Man,wo sind dieses Jahr nur die Rapfen ?
haben immer ab 16 Uhr am Elbe-Seiten-Kanal welche Rauben sehen,dieses Jahr null .


----------



## Ohrendieter (5. September 2008)

*AW: Rapfen und Zander in der Elbe bei HH*

die jungs sind da und rauben auch .

hab zuletzt vor 3 tagen ne menge action in nem fleet inne hafencity gesehen,
hatte gerade pause und stande auffe brücke darüber.
dämmerung is das schlachwort,da sollte sehr wohl was gehen in den ruhigen bereichen
des grossen flusses . . .

verdammt,ich arbeite leider immer wenns dämmert !
im näxten leben werde ich bademeister !


----------



## Phil Lee (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: Rapfen und Zander in der Elbe bei HH*

oh ja...derzeit sind die Rapfen unglaublich aktiv in den Alsterfleeten unterwegs.
Was gestern zwischen 16 und 19 Uhr los war, kaum zu fassen.
Die ganze Zeit klatschte es nur so vor Räubern...

Ich bin mit Kleinstwobblern unterwegs gewesen, eigentlich auf Barsche, aber was solls.

Welche Köder nehmt ihr am liebsten für Rapfen und Barsche in kleinen, flachen eher ruhigen Gewässern?

Tight Linez


----------

